# mice pics from breeder Australia



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are some mice pics from a breeder in Australia.
1. Burmese buck 5 wks
2. Choc tan rex buck 5 wks
3. Blue bone buck 13 days

So I have option to buy them. The breeder is from Newcastle NSW.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry mistake first mouse is Blue bone buck 13 days whoops.


----------

